# Er muss über den Zaun geklettert sein.



## Jins Park

Hallo,

Sicherheitsleute fanden ihn auf dem Felände bei den Höhlen. Er muss über den Zaun geklettert *sein*. 
[Dark Season 2: Episode 4]

In the second sentence above, I wonder why they used _*sein*_ not _*haben*_ for _über den Zaun __geklettert_
because _über den Zaun _is klettern's object, isn't it?
Or the verb klettern is always used with sein?


----------



## bearded

Hi
The auxiliary verb of 'klettern' is _sein. _Most intransitive verbs have sein as auxiliary verb (ich bin gegangen, gelaufen...).
''Über den Zaun'' is not a direct object ('Akkusativobjekt'), but rather an adverbial expression of place/direction.
  Transitive und intransitive Verben
I hope that natives will confirm.

Gelände, not Felände


----------



## ManniSmith

Both combinations are possible - but with different meanings:
Ich bin auf einen Baum (hoch) geklettert. - wohin?
Ich habe auf einem Baum (umher) geklettert. - wo?

So "sein" is because of "über" (direction) - "hat" would imply, that he was climbing along the fence (place).


----------



## JClaudeK

ManniSmith said:


> Ich habe auf einem Baum (umher) geklettert. - wo?


Wo hast Du denn diesen Satz her?

Auch wenn  man ausdrücken will, dass man  länger  "auf einem Baum/ auf einem Berg herumklettert" (nicht sehr geläufig! ) lautet das Hilfsverb "sein".



ManniSmith said:


> "hat" would implement, that he was climbing along the fence (place).


----------



## bearded

ManniSmith said:


> Ich habe auf einem Baum (umher) geklettert.


Bist Du ganz sicher?  Ich bin zwar kein Muttersprachler, aber ''ich habe geklettert'' hört sich in meinen Ohren recht seltsam an.  Auch DWDS scheint als Auxiliarverb für 'klettern' nur 'sein' zu kennen.

--mit JCK gekreuzt--


----------



## ManniSmith

Es kann gegebenfalls auch umgangsprachlich (Norddeutschland) sein.
entsprechender Duden-Beitrag dazu:


Die meisten Verben bilden das Perfekt mit _haben,_ nur eine abgrenzbare Gruppe von intransitiven Verben bildet das Perfekt mit _sein_. Das _haben_-Perfekt ist also der Normalfall.

Intransitive Verben, die den Übergang in einen neuen Zustand bezeichnen, bilden das Perfekt mit _sein:_ _Der Dieb ist spurlos verschwunden. Die Rosen sind wundervoll aufgeblüht._

Viele Bewegungsverben können das Perfekt sowohl mit _haben_ als auch mit _sein_ bilden, also z. B. _ich habe geschwommen – ich bin geschwommen, sie hat gejoggt – sie ist gejoggt_. Werden diese Verben allerdings mit einer Richtungs- oder Ortsangabe verbunden, ist nur die Perfektbildung mit _sein_ möglich: _Sie ist gestern nach Mannheim gefahren. Wir sind ein bisschen durch die Innenstadt gebummelt._

Generell nimmt bei den Bewegungsverben die Perfektbildung mit _sein_ zu, also eher _Wir sind den ganzen Tag geklettert_ oder _Sie ist schon viele Bahnen geschwommen_.

Ausschließlich mit _sein_ gebildet werden inzwischen die Verben _gehen_ und _reisen_.
Übrigens gibt es bei bestimmten Verben interessante regionale Unterschiede. Während man im Norden z. B. _Ich habe gelegen/gestanden/gesessen_ sagt, heißt es in Süddeutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz _Ich bin gelegen/gestanden/gesessen_.


----------



## JClaudeK

ManniSmith said:


> So "sein" is because of "über" (direction) - "hat" would implement, that he was climbing along the fence (place).


Du scheinst da etwas durcheinanderzubringen: "klettern"  ist ein intransitives Verb, das nicht transitiv verwendet werden kann (*** im Gegensatz zu "fahren" z.B.), es wird also immer mit 'sein' konjugiert.


> *** *Verben der Bewegung*
> Im Deutschen wird das Perfekt eines Bewegungsverbs mit dem Hilfsverb sein gebildet, wenn das Verb intransitiv ist, auch dann wenn das Verb ein aktives, handelndes Subjekt (ein Agens) hat, z. B. ich bin geflogen / gerannt / geschwommen. Wird das Verb der Bewegung jedoch transitiv gebraucht, wird das Hilfsverb haben verwendet:
> 
> _ich *bin* nach Hause gefahren_
> _ich *habe* einen Wagen gefahren_


_"hat" would implement, that he was climbing along the fence (place). - 
'climbing along the fence_': dadurch wird  das Verb nicht transitiv!

cf.:


bearded said:


> ''Über den Zaun'' is not a direct object ('Akkusativobjekt'), but rather an adverbial expression of place/direction.



_Ich habe auf einem Baum (umher) geklettert._ 
"auf einem Baum"   is not a direct object either.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Bist Du ganz sicher?  Ich bin zwar kein Muttersprachler, aber ''ich habe geklettert'' hört sich in meinen Ohren recht seltsam an.  Auch DWDS scheint als Auxiliarverb für 'klettern' nur 'sein' zu kennen.
> 
> --mit JCK gekreuzt--


Für südliche Sprecher (wie JC) gilt das sicher. Für nördliche Sprecher ist das nicht so klar. _Klettern _*mit Dativ* ist semantisch kein reirassiges Bewegungsverb*, *kann *also ähnlich wie _sitzen_ behandelt werden, wo man im Süden _sein_ und im Norden_ haben_ als Hilfsverb verwendet.

_____________
*_In dem Sinne, dass hier keine Bewegung auf ein Ziel hin beschrieben wird._


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> kann also ähnlich wie _sitzen_ behandelt werden, wo man im Süden _sein_ und im Norden_ haben_ als Hilfsverb verwendet.


Würdest Du tatsächlich sagen "Ich *habe  *über den Zaun geklettert." ? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Würdest Du tatsächlich sagen "Ich *habe  *über den Zaun geklettert." ? Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


Du hast schon gesehen, dass ich in


berndf said:


> _Klettern _*mit Dativ*


das "mit Dativ" noch besonders hervorgehoben habe? (Zur Erinnerung: Es ging bei meinem Beitrag um diesen Satz:  _Ich habe auf einem Baum (umher) geklettert._)

_Ich habe auf den Berg geklettert._ --- Würde auch kein nördlicher Sprecher sagen.
_Ich habe auf dem Berg geklettert._ --- Im Norden durchaus möglich (als Norddeutscher käme mir persönlich _sein_ hier zwar möglich aber doch eher merkwürdig vor).


----------



## bearded

ManniSmith said:


> Both combinations are possible


Mit 'Baum' oder 'Berg' geht das vielleicht noch, aber mit 'Zaun'?  Was soll ''ich habe über dem Zaun geklettert'' heißen?  Klingt es nicht wie ''ich schwebte über dem Zaun und 'kletterte' empor''? Ich verstehe ''I was climbing along the fence'' übrigens auch nicht, sorry.


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Mit 'Baum' geht das vielleicht noch, aber mit 'Zaun'?  Was soll ''ich habe über dem Zaun geklettert'' heißen?  Klingt es nicht wie ''ich schwebte über dem Zaun und 'kletterte' empor''? Ich verstehe ''I was climbing along the fence'' auch nicht, sorry.


Ganz unmöglich ist das nicht. Hast Du noch nie Kinder auf einem Zaun wie auf einem Klettergerüst spielen gesehen? Aber Du hast schon recht, dass der Satz pragmatisch nicht sehr wahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## ManniSmith

Nicht mit "über" (Akkusativ) , aber mit "auf" oder "an" (Dativ) ist es zumindest im Norden möglich.
Beziehungsweise, wenn überhaupt, wäre es schon regionale Mundart / Umgangssprache.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Zur Erinnerung: Es ging bei meinem Beitrag um diesen Satz: _Ich habe auf einem Baum (umher) geklettert._)


OK.



berndf said:


> _Ich habe auf dem Berg geklettert._ --- Im Norden durchaus möglich (als Norddeutscher käme mir persönlich _sein_ hier zwar möglich aber doch eher merkwürdig vor).


 


berndf said:


> *kann *also ähnlich wie _sitzen_ behandelt werden, wo man im Süden _sein_ und im Norden_ haben_ als Hilfsverb verwendet.


Der große Unterschied ist, dass "sitzen, stehen, liegen" keine Bewegungsverben sind.
"sitzen, stehen, liegen" drücken (ähnlich wie "bleiben") einen Zustand aus, daher ist es (für mich) nicht verwunderlich, dass man sie (auch) mit "sein" konjugieren kann.


----------



## bearded

ManniSmith said:


> Nicht mit "über" (Akkusativ) , aber mit "auf" oder "an" (Dativ) ist es zumindest im Norden möglich.


Oh, ich dachte, dass Dein ''both combinations are possible'' sich (auch) auf den OP-Anfragesatz  'über den Zaun geklettert' bezog.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Der große Unterschied ist, dass "sitzen, stehen, liegen" keine Bewegungsverben sind.


Wenn Du zu Ende gelesen hättest...


berndf said:


> _Klettern _*mit Dativ* ist semantisch kein rei[n]rassiges Bewegungsverb*, *kann *also ähnlich wie _sitzen_ behandelt werden, wo man im Süden _sein_ und im Norden_ haben_ als Hilfsverb verwendet.
> _____________
> *_In dem Sinne, dass hier keine Bewegung auf ein Ziel hin beschrieben wird._


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Wenn Du zu Ende gelesen hättest...


Habe ich. Aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass man  "sitzen, stehen, liegen" nicht mit "klettern" vergleichen kann! 
Liste: Verben, die das Perfekt mit sein bilden


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Habe ich. Aber das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, dass man  "sitzen, stehen, liegen" nicht mit "klettern" vergleichen kann!
> Liste: Verben, die das Perfekt mit sein bilden


Doch, kann man. Das ist keine Frage von Meinung, sondern von tatsächlicher Benutzung. So funktionieren diese Verben nun mal im Norden: _Sein_ ist in Bewegungsverben nur dann notwendig, wenn diese *zielgerichtete* Bewegungen beschreiben, ansonsten werden sie eher wie Verben des Beharrens (_sitzen, stehen, liegen_) verstanden.


----------



## bearded

@berndf
  < semantisch kein rei[n]rassiges Bewegungsverb >
Manche Linguisten betrachten 'klettern' doch als nur Bewegungsverb:
Ort und Weg
( Unter uns gesagt: wie kann man klettern, ohne sich zu bewegen?  Und irgendwohin muss man ja klettern... mMn zumindest )


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> @berndf
> < semantisch kein rei[n]rassiges Bewegungsverb >
> Manche Linguisten betrachten 'klettern' doch als nur Bewegungsverb:
> Ort und Weg
> ( Unter uns gesagt: wie kann man klettern, ohne sich zu bewegen?  Und irgendwohin muss man ja klettern... mMn zumindest )


Ich denke, das hat sich mit #18 gekreuzt, oder?


----------



## bearded

Mit ''irgendwohin muss man ja klettern'' meinte ich aber, es sei eine zielgerichtete Bewegung (zum obersten Ast? zur Bergspitze? zu einer höheren Ebene jedenfalls...). Ein Klettern ohne Ziel, hmmm - wirklich vorstellbar?
Und ein Vergleich/eine Analogie zu  'sitzen' kommt für mich keinesfalls infrage.


----------



## berndf

Klar, du hast ja auch südliches Deutsch gelernt und da stellt sich die Frage nicht. Man kann Dinge immer auf mehrere Weisen betrachten. Welche Betrachtungsweise sich in einer Sprache letztendlich durchsetzt, ist nicht immer rein logisch zu beschreiben. Diese Diskussion erinnert mich an Diskussionen, die wir hier über Unterscheidungen des Englischen geführt haben, die es im Deutschen nicht gibt, wie zwischen _did_ und _has done_ oder _lies_ und _is lying_, wo auch immer Argumente "aber eigentlich müsste es doch..." kommen. Letztlich kann man nur sagen: So ist es halt; in dem einen Fall kommt die eine Logik zum tragen und in dem Fall die andere. So ist es hier auch.


----------



## ManniSmith

Ich habe die Frage so verstanden, ob "klettern" immer mit "sein" verwendet wird, unabhängig vom Kontext.
Und natürlich bewegt man sich beim Klettern, unterschiedlich ist der Fokus. - im Englischen wird der Unterschied vllt. deutlicher:
Ich bin auf einen Berg geklettert > I climbed a mountain.
norddeutsch: Ich habe auf einem Berg geklettert > I was climbing on a mountain.
süddeutsch: Ich bin auf einem Berg geklettert > I was climbing on a mountain.


----------



## bearded

ManniSmith said:


> Ich habe auf einem Berg geklettert


Eben eine nördliche Ausdrucksweise, vgl. #10.    Von wo bist Du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## berndf

ManniSmith said:


> Ich habe die Frage so verstanden, ob "klettern" immer mit "sein" verwendet wird, unabhängig vom Kontext.
> Und natürlich bewegt man sich beim Klettern, unterschiedlich ist der Fokus. - im Englischen wird der Unterschied vllt. deutlicher:
> Ich bin auf auf einen Berg geklettert > I climbed a mountain.
> Ich habe auf einem Berg geklettert > I was climbing on a mountain.


Die Analogie taugt natürlich nur in sofern, als in beiden Sprachen die Sätze durch den Fokus unterscheiden. Hier handelt es sich natürlich aber nicht um denselben Fokus. _Climbed _vs. _was climbing_ beschreibt eventiven vs. progressiven Aspekt. Bei der Unterscheidung im (nördlichen) Deutsch kommt es darauf aber nicht an.


----------



## ManniSmith

Darfst du  Mecklenburg (Nordosten)


----------



## tatüta

berndf said:


> Doch, kann man. Das ist keine Frage von Meinung, sondern von tatsächlicher Benutzung. So funktionieren diese Verben nun mal im Norden: _Sein_ ist in Bewegungsverben nur dann notwendig, wenn diese *zielgerichtete* Bewegungen beschreiben, ansonsten werden sie eher wie Verben des Beharrens (_sitzen, stehen, liegen_) verstanden.



Denke, der nächste Vergleich zum _herumklettern_ ist _rumhängen_, das ist sozusagen eine passive Bewegung der expliziten Richtungslosigkeit ; auch hier wird das Perfekt im Norddeutschen mit _haben_ gebildet. Man braucht sich nicht daran gewöhnen zu können, solange man es akzeptiert. Aber würde dort in der Tat _umherklettern_ statt _herumklettern_ verwenden? Mir ist bewusst, dass herum und umher in der Regel austauschbar sind, aber in Verbindung wirkt es stilistisch unpassend.

Ich persönlich würde das Perfekt von klettern in einer einzigen grammatischen Form mit haben bilden:
Ich habe den Zaun (Berg, Baum) _beklettert_


----------



## JClaudeK

ManniSmith said:


> Ich habe die Frage so verstanden, ob "klettern" immer mit "sein" verwendet wird, unabhängig vom Kontext.


Genau so (_"klettern" immer mit "sein"_) ist es in der Standardsprache.



berndf said:


> Letztlich kann man nur sagen: So ist es halt; in dem einen Fall kommt die eine Logik zum tragen und in dem Fall die andere.


Es muss für Deutschlernende höchst verwirrend sein, eine von der Standdardsprache abweichende regionale Variante aufgetischt zu bekommen, als ob das auch Standarddeutsch wäre.


----------



## ManniSmith

Es ist meines Erachtens beides Standdeutsch > siehe #6


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Genau so (_"klettern" immer mit "sein"_) ist es in der Standardsprache.


Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Das ist eine der Grauzonen, wo es regional unterschiedliche Auffassungen darüber gibt, dass durch _Standardsprache _noch gedeckt ist. Da als Süddeutscher empfindest das als standardsprachlich falsch. Norddeutsche nicht.

Umgekehrtes Beipiel: Im Süden wird der Satz _Ich bin auf der Bank gesessen _durchaus von vielen Sprechern als auch standardsprachlich korrekt empfunden. Im Norden wäre das unvorstellbar.


----------



## JClaudeK

ManniSmith said:


> entsprechender Duden-Beitrag dazu:
> * Werden diese Verben allerdings mit einer Richtungs- oder Ortsangabe verbunden, ist nur die Perfektbildung mit sein möglich*:* _Sie ist gestern nach Mannheim gefahren. Wir sind ein bisschen durch die Innenstadt gebummelt._
> *Generell nimmt bei den Bewegungsverben die Perfektbildung mit sein zu*, *also eher* Wir sind den ganzen Tag geklettert oder Sie ist schon viele Bahnen geschwommen.


_Wir *sind* ein bisschen durch die Innenstadt gebummelt. _vergleichbar mit: _ Wir *sind* ein bisschen auf dem Baum (herum)geklettert. _

***Da liegt der Hund begraben!
Den 2. Punkt habe nur nebenbei erwähnt. Ausschlaggebend ist der erste.


----------



## JClaudeK

Jins Park said:


> Or the verb klettern is always used with sein?


Yes, it is when there is  a "1)* Richtungs- oder *2)* Ortsangabe*" in the sentence. (See #31)

Examples:
1) Er *ist* über den Zaun geklettert. - Wohin ist er geklettert?
2) Wir *sind* in den Alpen geklettert. - Wo seid ihr geklettert?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> _Wir *sind* ein bisschen durch die Innenstadt gebummelt. _vergleichbar mit: _ Wir *sind* ein bisschen auf dem Baum (herum)geklettert. _
> 
> ***Da liegt der Hund begraben!
> Den 2. Punkt habe nur nebenbei erwähnt. Ausschlaggebend ist der erste.


Ich halte das, was in dem Artikel steht an dieser Stelle für zumindest missverständlich. Es müsste heissen _Richungs- oder Ortsangabe im Akkusativ_ um konsensfähig zu sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Es müsste heissen _Richungs- oder Ortsangabe im Akkusativ_ um konsensfähig zu sein.


Wie kommst Du darauf? - Wegen "durch die Stadt"?


----------



## berndf

Na, deswegen:


berndf said:


> _Ich habe auf den Berg geklettert._ --- Würde auch kein nördlicher Sprecher sagen.
> _Ich habe auf dem Berg geklettert._ --- Im Norden durchaus möglich (als Norddeutscher käme mir persönlich _sein_ hier zwar möglich aber doch eher merkwürdig vor).


----------



## tatüta

berndf said:


> Ich halte das, was in dem Artikel steht an dieser Stelle für zumindest missverständlich. Es müsste heissen _Richungs- oder Ortsangabe im Akkusativ_ um konsensfähig zu sein.



Stehe ich auf dem Schlauch oder wäre nach dieser Regel "Wir haben im/auf dem Innenhof hin und her gejoggt" korrekt?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Na, deswegen:


Meinst Du, dass _Dein_ Sprachgefühl (mir) wichtiger ist, als diese eindeutige Aussage des Duden? 



berndf said:


> Ich halte das, was in dem Artikel steht an dieser Stelle für zumindest missverständlich. Es müsste heissen _Richungs- oder Ortsangabe im Akkusativ_ um konsensfähig zu sein.


Pas d'accord.


----------



## ManniSmith

Und Duden sagt eben auch (in den letzten Zeilen):
Übrigens gibt es bei bestimmten Verben interessante regionale Unterschiede. Während man im Norden z. B. _Ich habe gelegen/gestanden/gesessen_ sagt, heißt es in Süddeutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz _Ich bin gelegen/gestanden/gesessen_.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> einst Du, dass _Dein_ Sprachgefühl (mir) wichtiger ist, als diese eindeutige Aussage des Duden?


Nicht nur *mein* Sprachgefühl. Das empfinden halt viele gebildete norddeutsche Sprecher so:
_Sie hat im Park gejoggt.
Sie ist im Park gejoggt_.
um das Beispiel aus dem Dudenartikel aufzugreifen. Und _klettern _verhält sich analog.

Ohne die Erweiterung _im Akkusativ_ ist die Aussage faktisch nicht korrekt .. oder eben zumindest missverständlich. Ob das jemand aus der Dudenredaktion oder Hans Mayer aus Hinterkleinkleckersdorf schreibt, spielt dabei keine große Rolle.


----------



## JClaudeK

ManniSmith said:


> Und Duden sagt eben auch (in den letzten Zeilen):
> Übrigens gibt es bei bestimmten Verben interessante regionale Unterschiede. Während man im Norden z. B. _Ich habe gelegen/gestanden/gesessen_ sagt, heißt es in Süddeutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz _Ich bin gelegen/gestanden/gesessen_.


Ja klar, das wissen die meisten von uns, aber das stand nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Hutschi

In case of "klettern", Duden gives in most context "sein".
klettern


Only in case of Sport "haben" is used.

Duden, c)
das Klettern als Sport betreiben
BEISPIELE

er ist in seiner Jugend viel geklettert
er ist/*hat* a_n den Seilen geklettert (bold style by me)_
In our case it is: _Er ist/hat am Zaun geklettert._ (If we consider this as a kind of sport.)
But I do not think that "haben" works with "über".

see also Bernd #18


----------



## ManniSmith

Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass bzgl. OP in diesem Satz "sein" richtig ist (unabhängig, ob Norden oder Süden), da es 
a) entweder generell geklettert mit "sein" genutzt wird (Süddeutschland)
oder
b) aufgrund der Richtungsangabe "sein" verwendet wird (Nordeutschland)
oder vereinfache ich den Zusammanhang jetzt zu sehr?


----------



## JClaudeK

ManniSmith said:


> Können wir uns darauf einigen, dass bzgl. OP in diesem Satz "sein" richtig ist


Aber sicher. Im OP ist nur "sein" möglich, das hat ja niemand in Zweifel gezogen.


----------

